# First Cider Brew



## Fossey (27/9/12)

Just checking to see if I'm tracking OK...

Started my first cider brew on 18 Sept. 

I used a Mangrove Jacks Pear cider kit. I also added 2 kg of pear halves in natural juice (preservative free). Added 1.25 kg dextrose and approx 550g of Coopers Brew Enhancer 1, 2 teaspoons of yeast nutrient to accompany the kit yeast.

OG was 1060 and primary fermenter was a Coopers kit with the krausen collar instead of airlock.

Fermentation kicked off pretty quick and with gusto for 3 days and down to slow slow slow pretty much stopped by 26 Sept.

SG has been 1008 for a couple of days now.

My plan is to rack and stir in the pear flavouring that came with the kit, let sit for a couple of days then cold crash for a week or so before bottling. Will be bottle carbonating too.

Any advice re my plan will be appreciated, cheers!


----------



## yum beer (27/9/12)

Fossey said:


> Just checking to see if I'm tracking OK...
> 
> Started my first cider brew on 18 Sept.
> 
> ...



Never used a cider kit of any kind but I would suggest tasting it now before adding 'pear flavour'. You have a good whack of pears in there.
If it taste good as is let sit for a couple of days and bottle.
I wouldnt bother racking except to bulk prime for bottling.


----------



## bro_shoppe (27/9/12)

Fossey said:


> Just checking to see if I'm tracking OK...
> 
> Started my first cider brew on 18 Sept.
> 
> ...


Beware of the cider flavouring in the sachet. The one which comes with the MJ Apple cider is mostly artificial sweetener.
Shoppe


----------



## Fossey (27/9/12)

Cheers guys. Decided to rack and crash anyways as there is a fair amount of soft crud from the pear halves and suspended junk (yeast?) in the gravity samples.

The taste was draughty with a little underlying sweetness. Just need to bottle out the rough edges and hopefully nectar will prevail...


----------

